# Ideas for Christmas Gifts for Betta Fish?



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I really want to get Maggie and Rubin something special for Christmas, but I don't know what to get them. They already have lots of bloodworms and other treats, so there goes my only idea. XD I googled it but all that showed up was articles about people getting bettas for Christmas. :roll: Anyways, here you may post your ideas! :-D


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh I was thinking the same about getting mine gifts but I have no idea ether.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

horsyqueen said:


> Oh my gosh I was thinking the same about getting mine gifts but I have no idea ether.


LOL! :lol: I wanted to get 'em the R2 Fish School kit, but it has to ship and all that, plus it's 30 bux. :-(


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Well it's kind of hard to get twelve bettas a present....maybe on Christmas I'll feed them some frozen bloodworms? They like those!


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

I have seen that kit on the tv but knowing my luck the fish wont even do anything with it.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

horsyqueen said:


> I have seen that kit on the tv but knowing my luck the fish wont even do anything with it.


:dunno:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm getting new plants and decor for them. Also, I like to feed them tiny bits of cooked turkey or shrimp for their "feast".


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

Betta can eat turkey and shrimp? Never knew they could.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Miniscule bits of turkey wouldn't hurt them, but never feed it regularly, same goes for the shrimp from a shrimp ring - and no cocktail sauce


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

i thought about getting mine some new silk plants, but I have 15 bettas, 2 in planted tanks. So would have cost to much.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

they got theirs tonight. Frozen brine shrimp. And boy do they have happy fully bellies


----------



## aarinandtoby (Nov 6, 2017)

How would u make Christmas Cookies for your betta fish


----------

